# Update on my old horse



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

i mentioned on here that I had a 33 year old Arabian that was extremely poor condition, and 2 Vet's told me they couldn't help, as he was just going downhill because of his age--neither Vet would come check his teeth.
So, I started shutting him in the barn for the 4 hours it took him to eat(He's on Senior pellets and Alfalfa pellets) this week after watching him eat, I decided to wet his pellets, so, I run hot water in the feed bucket, add sorghum, then when I get to the barn, I put the alfalfa in first, then the senior feed. He has put on weight over the winter, despite what the vets said.
He's eating 300# a month, he weighs about 700#, so--right or wrong--this is what I'm doing. (wormed good too, always is)
Just a update on him


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Glad he's doing well. We've had them live to 37. As long as their spirit is willing and the main problem is just old age, I'm willing to support them. They will let you know when they are ready.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to do what you think is best. Too often even the best vet has said it's just old age. Well yes, but that does not mean the effects of a weaker system can not be treated.
My older mare - she's only 23 -a spring chick compared to your boy- was losing weight and after a year of trying stuff, it was resolved with an inexpensive supplement for gut health. As I said to the vet "she lost ten years of age and gained 50 lbs of weight." But it took lots of pushing to get the diagnosis.
Good for you. And good for your old guy. I bet he's much happier.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

That sounds like my old gelding only I fed mine timothy pellets and senior feed. He was eating at least 20 lbs of wet food a day. Of course, he couldn't chew dry hay any longer so most of that was soupy timothy pellets. I also added a little oil to his feed for the extra calories. He was in really good weight when I finally put him to sleep because of an injury.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*where I want to*, would you mind sharing the name of the 'inexpensive supplement for gut health'? My 25yo mare has some gut issues off and on, and I've been toying with the idea of putting her on something. Well, putting her on Fastrack, which is what was quite often used 20 years ago, but now I'm seeing all these other probiotics, etc (and not finding Fastrack so easily) and wondering if I should put out the money for one of them.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Kris in MI said:


> *where I want to*, would you mind sharing the name of the 'inexpensive supplement for gut health'? My 25yo mare has some gut issues off and on, and I've been toying with the idea of putting her on something. Well, putting her on Fastrack, which is what was quite often used 20 years ago, but now I'm seeing all these other probiotics, etc (and not finding Fastrack so easily) and wondering if I should put out the money for one of them.


Integral feed supplement by Alltech (I think.) It's a yeast based product. My vet gets in and breaks it up into smaller containers. It costs me about $30 for 60 or more days.
I tried others many times more expensive that didn't work as well by far.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Is that for colic/impaction prevention, or for clearing up bouts of runny manure (but not wet enough to be diarrhea?). Most of what I've looked at w/yeast specifically says it softens manure. Which is the opposite of what I am experiencing with my mare!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Kris in MI said:


> Is that for colic/impaction prevention, or for clearing up bouts of runny manure (but not wet enough to be diarrhea?). Most of what I've looked at w/yeast specifically says it softens manure. Which is the opposite of what I am experiencing with my mare!


One of my girls symptoms was "fluffy" poop. Not diarrhea but not formed balls. It would come and go. After this she has pooped regular normal balls with almost no fluff. The best guess is that she had ulcers both front and hind gut. The vet said that the vitamin b is the helpful component. I don't really know but it went from her quidding and even not swallowing and hanging her head to almost perfect in a very short time. 
I give her a psyllium supplement too because she's done so well with both, I'm afraid to stop it. But the psyllium alone did nothing.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Universally, our pets and horse are ready to go before we can bear for them to go. But we do this with our parents, too. 
Let me explain in a true story. Jim was a bit older than me and had owned a tractor dealership many years ago. Retired, he still repaired the older tractors of the 40s and 50s and 60s. I needed some big wrenches to repair both my big tractor and rototiller. Jim opened his shop to me. We spent many hours together, working on my stuff and helping with the tractors he had there.

But as fall approached, he finished up all the repair jobs, cut and split a winter's firewood and focused on his favorite pastime: deer hunting. All Jim's friends shared a hunting cabin that they built many years earlier. Old friends, together, growing up and now growing old.

It was in the second week of deer season that Jim didn't return for lunch. He was in his deer blind, as if asleep, dead. "Oh, how awful!" I thought. Jim was my new friend. He had been healthy. I was totally unprepared for this loss. Everyone was.

Carrying this a step or two farther, I questioned how this could have been better, how could the shock or this loss be softened? I surmised that had Jim simply suffered a stroke, yet survived and then, over the course of a couple months his health slip away, I would have time to adjust to the notion of his passing. I'd have closure, I could have my last words with him, I could see that the light of life was flickering and acceptance of his death so much easier..... for me.

It struck me like a face slap. What kind of a friend would wish suffering on a friend? Would I prefer my friend suffer as I wrap my mind around the idea of his death? Wouldn't the measure of a true friend be that he slipped away, doing what he most loved and it were I that bore the pain of this unexpected tragic death? Yes, absolutely. If I were a true friend. I'd rather have my own heart broken and my friend die peacefully.

The same is true of our pets and horses. It breaks our hearts to make that fateful decision to put to rest our beloved friend. At some point we need to search our soul and ask if we are keeping them alive for their benefit or are we doing it to protect our own selfish reasons, protecting ourselves from heartache?

Sometimes, a horse will simply die in the pasture. In some ways that is ideal. But euthanasia after months of declining health might not be the most humane plan. Wouldn't you want to show your love of your horse by stopping the suffering? 

Chopped wet feed permits a horse with compromised digestive system and/or teeth problems marginally maintain themselves. But what else is going on? I can only assume that his teeth are sharp and cutting his mouth, too.

But this difficult decision is personal and must be made alone. Just be fair with your horse and don't keep him alive out of protection of your own heart. He deserves better.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Universally, our pets and horse are ready to go before we can bear for them to go. But we do this with our parents, too.
> Let me explain in a true story. Jim was a bit older than me and had owned a tractor dealership many years ago. Retired, he still repaired the older tractors of the 40s and 50s and 60s. I needed some big wrenches to repair both my big tractor and rototiller. Jim opened his shop to me. We spent many hours together, working on my stuff and helping with the tractors he had there.
> 
> But as fall approached, he finished up all the repair jobs, cut and split a winter's firewood and focused on his favorite pastime: deer hunting. All Jim's friends shared a hunting cabin that they built many years earlier. Old friends, together, growing up and now growing old.
> ...


This post is worth much more than just a click on the "like" button. Thank you, Haypoint.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The trouble that sometimes, even with old animals, things can be fixed with a little effort. As in my above post about my mare. All the vets thought she was a goner. If she had been younger they would have worked at it but they assumed old age is not fixable.
But what really happened what she was helped with a problem that I suspect had been a problem all her life but reached a point where the accumulated ulcers were doing her in.
I worry more about people getting tired of dealing with a nuisance, useless old horses than I worry about keeping one going too long. The animal will almost always let you know in the case of a long decline. So it is not for outsiders to judge. At least in any case I've seen. It hard enough for a caring owner to decide without gratuitous opinions.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

where I want to said:


> The trouble that sometimes, even with old animals, things can be fixed with a little effort. As in my above post about my mare. All the vets thought she was a goner. If she had been younger they would have worked at it but they assumed old age is not fixable.
> But what really happened what she was helped with a problem that I suspect had been a problem all her life but reached a point where the accumulated ulcers were doing her in.
> I worry more about people getting tired of dealing with a nuisance, useless old horse than I worry about keeping one going too long. The animal will almost always let you know in the case of a long decline. So it is not for outsiders to judge. At least in any case I've seen. It hard enough for a caring owner to decide without gratuitous opinions.



Why would _you_ worry about someone putting _their_ old horse down? Is it something that could remotely concern you? 

The person that deals with the horse day in and day out, that knows him or her inside and out, determines what is best for their horse. 

It's equally hard to deal with gratuitous bovine excrement when you've made the decision for what is best for your horse.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why would _you_ worry about someone putting _their_ old horse down? Is it something that could remotely concern you?
> 
> The person that deals with the horse day in and day out, that knows him or her inside and out, determines what is best for their horse.
> 
> It's equally hard to deal with gratuitous BS when you've made the decision for what is best for your horse.


First why do think you need to worry about other people keeping their horse alive too long?

And second that was my point gratuitous advice in either direction, especially in a thread about people taking care of their older horses, is totally uncalled for.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

where I want to said:


> First why do think you need to worry about other people keepng their horse alive too long?
> 
> And second that was my point gratuitous advice in either direction, especially in a thread about people taking care of their older horses, is totally uncalled for.


I'm not. I never said a word about someone else's horse, you did. I don't judge people for a decision on their stock. 

An opinion, put in a very nice way, that there are other options is not totally uncalled for.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

where I want to said:


> I worry more about people getting tired of dealing with a nuisance, useless old horses than I worry about keeping one going too long. The animal will almost always let you know in the case of a long decline. So it is not for outsiders to judge. At least in any case I've seen. It hard enough for a caring owner to decide without gratuitous opinions.


Regardless of your worries, Haypoint's post was an excellent one and something that all horse owners should keep in the back of their minds. I am confused as to why your outside opinion would be any more valid than his or IP's outside opinion.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Dominion over any animal is a monumental task, never to be taken lightly. My intent was to be helpful to you and to others. It wasn't intended as an unsolicited suggestion to put your old horse down. 
In some ways it sounds like you are doing great by the diet adjustments, etc. Many Veterinarians are not good at floating teeth. Generally they go at it like they are paid by the rasp stroke, removing too much. The teeth of old horses form razor sharp hooks that slice the inside of the mouth. This causes pain when chewing.

I understand that two Veterinarians have refused to help. I can guess several reasons, some already mentioned. If your child had a toothache and both dentists in town refused to see your child, would you place your child on a soft food diet and call it a day? Hardly. I don't know anything about this old Arab, other than what you have written in this OP. Perhaps you know nothing about me beyond this single post. But in concern for the health and care of your old horse, is there any way you could get on the phone and start calling other Veterinarians in an ever widening circle until you located one that had horse dentistry skills that would inspect your horse if you brought the horse to their clinic? If this suggestion is offensive to you, I'll apologize in advance, sorry.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

First, I'm not offended-and since I'm 77 myself, I have had to make this decision before with animals. He just isn't ready to go-and has proved it by gaining weight, and feeling better.
about 5 years ago, Hubbys mare, after fighting leg problems for most of her life, developed cancer in her legs. I explained to the horses, what had to be done-she limped painfully to where the vet wanted her--and died with dignity, the other 2 horses with her-they accepted it for her too, as they understood. They walked with her to where the backhoe had dug her grave-after burial, they ran and ran--you could feel their grief. Some days, they stand over her still.
Hubby's gone too now, so I know only too well, when the body is ready to give up the fight.
As for the vets refusing to do his teeth, please realize, in this area, vets aren't really plentiful-and I feel they also think its too much trouble to do his teeth at this stage of his life (please read-they don't really care) So, this old man and I will plug along, with me doing as much as I can, until its his decision--and right now, he;s eating good, gaining weight-and has made the decision to live.
Thanks, everyone, sincerely.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

As someone who recently had to put down her 18 yr old...I can understand the want to do what we can if the horse seems to be just needing a weight adjustment and a couple of supplements. Unfortunately for my boy, navicular, ulcers, arthritis, a colic and a long seizure, all added up to discomfort and an increased mental instability. I could no longer balance the need for pain meds, the meds to reduce the ulcer reoccurance and supplements to help anxiety. When I needed to increase one, another area of his body would suffer and to decrease it to help it, meant another area would suffer instead. He was no longer happy and that was that.

My thoughts are with anyone dealing with this balance...it's hard.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I have one I keep a very close eye on. He has heaves and is missing teeth. He gets Sentinel Senior, but some days, he doesn't eat all of it. I've had to cut back his feed because of it. 

This morning, I had trouble getting him to come in and eat. But not because he was feeling poorly, just the opposite! He was trying to pick a fight w/the geldings on the other side of the fence!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Is 10 pounds a day of feed enough? I know for a younger horse, I'd be feeding twice as much hay. 

I talked to a Vet about reasons that a Vet wouldn't show up. She thought it strange, since the economy is so slow, every Vet she knows would jump at the chance to make a hundred bucks floating teeth. She offered a couple of possibilities. Some Vets have refused to serve customers that are slow to pay. Historically, horse people comprise two groups, those that pay huge amounts for the very best care and those that want free phone advice, call when it is too late to do anything and don't have the money to pay for the services. The two groups are not of equal size. I guess refusing to accept the Vet's diagnosis and treatment could be another reason.

But, analyzing the reasons for the refusal is pointless, now. 

Feed wise, it sounds like you are doing everything you can to help (if that is enough feed?). But I wouldn't let those two lazy, heartless Vets be the end of my horse's care. Somewhere there are plenty of Vets that have the skill and desire to inspect your horse's teeth and make the necessary correction. I just couldn't sleep thinking about the mouth pain my horse must be enduring in his old age. As they say, where there's the will, there's a way.

By the way, my Vet friend had to put down a horse she raised from a foal. !7 years old. One hind leg was getting bad, sometimes hit his hind hoof on a board stepping into his stall. Would stand on three legs. Couldn't keep up with other horses. Got where he was choking on feed, serious choking. Knowing that winter was hard on him, chose to do it before winter set in.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> By the way, my Vet friend had to put down a horse she raised from a foal. !7 years old. One hind leg was getting bad, sometimes hit his hind hoof on a board stepping into his stall. Would stand on three legs. Couldn't keep up with other horses. Got where he was choking on feed, serious choking. Knowing that winter was hard on him, chose to do it before winter set in.


A few years ago, I put down my old gelding (35) in September because of Cushing's and heaves, he absolutely could have have kept alive longer but he was starting to fail. I didn't want to find him down in a snowbank in January cold and afraid so I did the merciful thing and had him put down. Better a week too early than a day too late. 

I told myself when I had to put down my first horse at 12 that nothing would ever suffer because I loved it.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Regardless of your worries, Haypoint's post was an excellent one and something that all horse owners should keep in the back of their minds. I am confused as to why your outside opinion would be any more valid than his or IP's outside opinion.


I was going to let this go, not because what's happening is ok, but because I did not start this thread. But as it keeps on anyway, I'll try once more out of sheer irritation.

The OP posted that her old horse has improved because of the extra care she has given. Yet there are people who seem to feel that, without knowing the full range of the situation, leap right into lectures assuming they know better. The posts start about euthanasia and suffering and on, which are not inquiry but lecture. 

A discussion about the point at which the duty to euthanize is imperative is fine but it does not belong here. Because for it to be going on in this thread assumes things you don't know yet ignores the things not mentioned. If it was done by asking questions it would be fine but that is not what is happening. There could be a host of things going on that you don't know and will never know because of assumptions.

For example, where I live there are 3 vets in one clinic within a three hour drive. They are large animal vets, not horse specialists. And for equine dentists- dream on. Two of the three will not float on a farm call at all- you need to haul into the clinic. And there are always issues of vet poaching. 
When my mare started quidding, I had her teeth floated, twice in the space of a few mo nths. The first because because it seemed a traditional response in an older horse having eating issues and the next time because there had been no improvement. The vet could not see a real need for the floats either but as she put it "I don't second guess the horse." In truth this mare never had a float in the 15 years I owned her from age 5 to 20 because, although checked yearly, she never needed it. She simply wore perfectly. Now I'm going to have her checked this year, but unless there is a clear need, I will not do it as I worry more about the loss of tooth. Her problem had never had anything to do with her teeth.

And then there is cost. A basic float costs $250 and a more extensive one more. So with a vet call charge and the examine charge, a simple float can cost $500. And if you needed to hauling and did not have a trailer yourself, even more. It's nice to have the money to do it but not everyone does. 
In my younger days, I would load a horse up for the 7 hour haul to Davis but I am not able to to that any longer. I'm older, my truck's older and the trailer's older and the horse is older- none of us is likely to weather the haul well. And arranging some one else to haul would be hard, maybe impossible in our small community. Sometimes life demands a lot more of trying to do more with less and just coping is all that can be done.
So ask some questions, gently with respect, or offer advice but, if you are going to make assumptions, try assuming you don't know what's going on first.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

where I want to said:


> I was going to let this go, not because what's happening is ok, but because I did not start this thread. But as it keeps on anyway, I'll try once more out of sheer irritation.
> 
> The OP posted that her old horse has improved because of the extra care she has given. Yet there are people who seem to feel that, without knowing the full range of the situation, leap right into lectures assuming they know better. The posts start about euthanasia and suffering and on, which are not inquiry but lecture.
> 
> ...


Because you say the posts don't belong here? Should everyone run their posts by you first? The OP was fine with the euthanasia posts, but you aren't so no one should post them? Seriously?

Did anyone tell the OP that she should have her horse put down? If so, please point it out. 

People are allowed to have opinions that differ from yours.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Because you say the posts don't belong here? Should everyone run their posts by you first? The OP was fine with the euthanasia posts, but you aren't so no one should post them? Seriously?
> 
> Did anyone tell the OP that she should have her horse put down? If so, please point it out.
> 
> People are allowed to have opinions that differ from yours.


That is my objection- there is a small gang that has talked of nothing else.

And running opinion past people is a sword that cuts two ways. You may consider this a different opinion.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

where I want to said:


> That is my objection- there is a small gang that has talked of nothing else.
> 
> And running opinion past people is a sword that cuts two ways. You may consider this a different opinion.


Again, the original poster has no problem with the horrible terrible different opinion, why should you? And where did anyone tell her to put her old horse down? Can you point it out please?


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

where I want to said:


> Sometimes you just have to do what you think is best. Too often even the best vet has said it's just old age. Well yes, but that does not mean the effects of a weaker system can not be treated.
> My older mare - she's only 23 -a spring chick compared to your boy- was losing weight and after a year of trying stuff, it was resolved with an inexpensive supplement for gut health. As I said to the vet "she lost ten years of age and gained 50 lbs of weight." But it took lots of pushing to get the diagnosis.
> Good for you. And good for your old guy. I bet he's much happier.


I was wondering if the supplement you feed was Diamond V yeast. But i see further down it isn't. Haven't heard of the supplement you use. Off to google


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mrs whodunit said:


> I was wondering if the supplement you feed was Diamond V yeast. But i see further down it isn't. Haven't heard of the supplement you use. Off to google


I had tried one called Access, which was very expensive and worked somewhat, but Integral was much better. Whatever ingredients they share worked with my mare.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

So it looks like some of Alltech products are contain yeast... does the Intregal?

I see the Bio-Mos is nutritional yeast.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm actually quite surprised that anyone he's frequented the horse forum would be unaware that we have a certain amount of thread drift.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> I'm actually quite surprised that anyone he's frequented the horse forum would be unaware that we have a certain amount of thread drift.


Miss Manners Kitty was pretty cute though, huh? :happy2:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mrs whodunit said:


> So it looks like some of Alltech products are contain yeast... does the Intregal?
> 
> I see the Bio-Mos is nutritional yeast.


I really don't know- I have a vague idea from a remark in passing from the vet that, as I said, it is vitamin b in some form that is very helpful. She said it helps with horses that are susceptible to damage from endophytes. It made immediate improvement for my horse but you know how vague horse gut issues can be.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The question was, "Did anyone tell her to put her horse down?" My post, #9 and repeated in #10, broached the subject. I re-read what I wrote and don't see where I suggested she put her horse down. I also inquired about feed and teeth. In later posts, 16 and 20, I wrote about Vets, teeth and nutritional needs. Have you branded me a Pit Bull, because I shared the heart wrenching loss of a friend?

Is it "alright" to keep a horse alive, but with lacerated gums that you can't or won't address? It must be frustrating that you cannot get the dental inspections your horse may need. Life is full of priorities and tough choices. I see where yours are. I wish you the best.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Why not find a horse dentist instead or simply not tell the next vet the horses age and just tell him to come out and float the teeth?
My vets never ask for age...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

haypoint, it's never an easy decision and it doesn't ever get any easier with time or age. I've seem the old rancher come back to the house with dust in his eyes after putting a buddy down and I've darned sure sat out in the pasture and cried. 

We put them down when they need it because they've served us well and we are ultimately owe them a dignified end.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

$500 to have your horse's teeth floated!  At times I feel spoiled. We have several horse vets in the area as well as a very fine equine dentist. It costs me $70 for a basic float. 1.5 years ago I had the dentist out because the Old Man was quidding hay. That's when I found that he had lost teeth and had one that was loose. The dentist pulled that one, and didn't charge me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

secuono said:


> Why not find a horse dentist instead or simply not tell the next vet the horses age and just tell him to come out and float the teeth?
> My vets never ask for age...



My vet knows the age of every animal they have ever seen and realistically age does play a significant role in diagnosis and treatment but a good vet should work with their patent and owner.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Haypoint's post did quote a deleted comment but remains a good and honest thought on the subject so I'm leaving it stand as is.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Our last horse, Star, had to be put down due to founder that we, our farrier and our vet could not find a way to stop. She was in a lot of pain and remained that way for a time, as we tried to figure out how we might help her AND because she made it clear to us that she wasn't ready to go yet. The day after she looked at my husband and indicated that she was ready, we put her down. It was all one of the hardest periods of my life and it wasn't money that made the decision, it was our mare. It's been years, I still miss her so much. 

I'm sure others won't agree with me as to how we made our decision, but it was right for us and our horse. I am sure that all of us that have been through it have found it very hard all around. The owner of the horse is the one that is there, with the horse, dealing with the vets and the situation with the most knowledge of what's going on. I trust that she will know if and when it is time to make that hard decision. In the meantime, I wish I knew more to help with, but I am glad that others here do know more about what might help and what might be wrong to look into. 

And golly, see what I miss working on things around the place for a few days! I think I'm glad.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I certainly didn't intend for my post to get so heated! Where i want to be, Thanks.
Perhaps if I had added that my horse, A Arabian, direct descendant of Raffles, has a "dainty" build. On his best days, he wouldn't go 800#-probably 700#, but was a beautiful stallion in his prime. Son of The Phoenician. And, I will know when it's time.
Thanks everyone


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

wr said:


> My vet knows the age of every animal they have ever seen and realistically age does play a significant role in diagnosis and treatment but a good vet should work with their patent and owner.


But there comes a time when the vet just looks in the mouth and says hes way past 30.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mrs whodunit said:


> But there comes a time when the vet just looks in the mouth and says hes way past 30.



So you're just affirming that it's tough to hide the age of a horse if someone is looking in it's mouth or you're intending to prove me ignorant?


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel very fortunate. My two old boys are 30 and 31, and just yesterday I had the equine dental specialist vet and her rig out here to the farm to do the annual check-up.

Between sedation, the work she did, plus the time I borrowed to do a quick "clean-up" of "boy parts" while they were still coming up from sedation, she spent about 2 1/2 hours here. In the meantime, I got to assist and pick her brain about nutrition for my two seniors. She pulled a tooth and a couple of partial roots on one of the boys, they both had sharp points to remove in front and waaaaay back in the back, and she charged me $260.00 for the pair. They feel better and are eating better already today.

BTW, both of these guys are pretty much running on gums for molars now. I feed warm-soaked SafeChoice senior as their "grain" ration morning and night, then leave them tubs of soaked beet pulp with a little Senior mixed in to supplement/replace the hay that they still try to eat. Basically, they still get all the hay and pasture that they can consume - I just don't think they get as much out of it now.

Their time is coming, but for now, both are vital and active, and they are far from wanting to quit.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I also soak feed (Strategy or Triple Crown Senior, whichever I am using on that horse). At the same time I am soaking feed, I put enough mini alfalfa cubes in a bucket with warm water over top. I let both the feed and alfalfa soak until completely soft, then I mix together and feed while still warm in the winter, or after it has cooled off for summer. I feed my senior mare (30 yrs young) 9 pounds of Strategy daily in two feedings, and a flake of hay at night. She maintains beautifully.

Best of luck, hope for an update on the Arabian.


----------

